# drag radials or Mickey tompson street Ets



## hondatraitor05m6 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok hi, noobie here! i just have a question i did a search and can't seem to find all the info so i'll post. 

I am looking for a drag tire. I am either going to:
A: buy a pair of oem 17's and put nitto 555 drag radials on
B: buy a pair of 48mm offset 3 series BMW wheels [15"s] and put on MT street et's 24.5mm height/9.5 width

will the street et's blow the rear end apart on the drag strip??
and will the bmw rim fit a 9.5 inch wide tire??
what exact years bmw 3 wheels fit??

Thanks! your input will be greatly appereciated!:seeya:


----------



## hondatraitor05m6 (Jun 24, 2009)

no one has any input at all..........?


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

hondatraitor05m6 said:


> ok hi, noobie here! i just have a question i did a search and can't seem to find all the info so i'll post.
> 
> I am looking for a drag tire. I am either going to:
> A: buy a pair of oem 17's and put nitto 555 drag radials on
> ...


If you go with the BMW wheels they are only 7.5" wide so I wouldnt go too wide with the tire.
I will say from experience I run the MT ET Street Drag Radial 235/60/15 and they hook very well (even at my local crappy track). This wheel tire combo is actually alot lighter than the stock wheels.
I have run 12.92 @ 108mph stock but running the D/R's



















Ive got some videos from the track too to show how well they hook.


----------



## hondatraitor05m6 (Jun 24, 2009)

love to see the vids!! thanks for the response! now what years exactly i am looking for for the wheels?? and where did you find a good price on the e/t streets?? i found summit seems to have a good stock/pricing. is your tire height around the stock gearing or less?? wow we have the same cars too. mines torrid red on red M6 just cracked 7k!! :willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you have any power Nittos are crap. bias ply is the way to go especially if you have a stick. the sidewalls flex and absorb a lot of the shock of launch.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I personally run (ran) MTs in 275x17. I have a thing about keeping all 4 wheels looking the same on my car while at the track. I launch hard enough with them to wrinkle the sides running them at about 12psi. I now have a set of Hoosier's but haven't run them yet. They are DOT tires but look like slicks with 2 grooves.


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

hondatraitor05m6 said:


> love to see the vids!! thanks for the response! now what years exactly i am looking for for the wheels?? and where did you find a good price on the e/t streets?? i found summit seems to have a good stock/pricing. is your tire height around the stock gearing or less?? wow we have the same cars too. mines torrid red on red M6 just cracked 7k!! :willy:


Well mines an A4 and they work well with an auto--Ive heard a bias ply is probably a bit better if you are an M6. the 235/60/15 is the same height as our stock 245/45/17's. The BMW wheels should be from a 3 series 92-05 (mine has the offset stamped right on it).

Heres a couple from two different days.


----------



## hondatraitor05m6 (Jun 24, 2009)

sweet!! i am thinking of going with the M/t bias ply but i am having trouble sourcing two 3 series wheels under like $300 i can find 4 wheels or 1. i am just looking for the exact wheel you have on yours to insure the correct backspacing. do i have to do this or do they just have to be 92-05 15's??? did you get your wheels from ebay??


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

hondatraitor05m6 said:


> sweet!! i am thinking of going with the M/t bias ply but i am having trouble sourcing two 3 series wheels under like $300 i can find 4 wheels or 1. i am just looking for the exact wheel you have on yours to insure the correct backspacing. do i have to do this or do they just have to be 92-05 15's??? did you get your wheels from ebay??


i searched a couple of BMW forums in the classified--but found mine on Kijiji in Toronto--got the pair for $50!! There are a couple different styles that will work--as long as they are 15" from the 92-05 (E36 or E46). you can pm me for a couple places to look.

This is another style that works


----------



## hondatraitor05m6 (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for your help the vids are awesome too!!!


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

no problem. i have run into the 12's recently now too.


----------



## hondatraitor05m6 (Jun 24, 2009)

That's My Goal (12.5's In The End)canadain05 Your Car Is A 4a Right?? 
Thanks For Everyone's Help Bias Ply Is The Way I Am Going. I Have Had A Few 5.0 Fox Body's With M/t Et Slicks The Worked Great And Handled Good Enough On The Drive Home For The Track:d. Just No Rain With Them On!!!!:d


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

yes--mine is an A4--its gone 12.92 @ 108 mph


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

hondatraitor05m6 said:


> ok hi, noobie here! i just have a question i did a search and can't seem to find all the info so i'll post.
> 
> I am looking for a drag tire. I am either going to:
> A: buy a pair of oem 17's and put nitto 555 drag radials on
> ...




I was very happy with my NITTO 555s till I had a Procharger installed. Before the F/I install the Nittos hooked up very well and had great street manners. 

Now with the Procharger I can just shread them at anytime. Have to look for something else


----------



## hondatraitor05m6 (Jun 24, 2009)

bimmer forums was my answer. another member found a guy that was an hour and half away the had 26X8.5-15 m/t E/T drag slicks. wish they were m/t E/T' streets but the cops don't give us much trouble for nonsense. plus i won't run them much on the street anyway. they hook awesome on the street but I am not "balling" with a procharger. must be nice!!! haha


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

hondatraitor05m6 said:


> bimmer forums was my answer. another member found a guy that was an hour and half away the had 26X8.5-15 m/t E/T drag slicks. wish they were m/t E/T' streets but the cops don't give us much trouble for nonsense. plus i won't run them much on the street anyway. they hook awesome on the street but I am not "balling" with a procharger. must be nice!!! haha


You're Welcome!! 

Bob


----------

